# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Beste littekencrème

## shiza

Beste,

Wat is de beste littekencrème voor zeer recente littekens, maar ook voor daarna? Twee aparte mag ook.

Zelf dacht ik dat Staudt eventueel met zonnebescherming (ook tegen verkleuringen) het beste voor in het begin zou zijn en later Dermatix siliconengel?

Prijs is niet relevant.

----------


## DokterFlip

Beste shiza, je hebt toch hopelijk geen problemen...?

Praten helpt. Echt!

----------

